# Traction Boards



## Jerrell (Feb 2, 2021)

Now that I'm rocking a RWD '93 G20 and have some monies, I'm thinking of investing in some decent traction boards that will last. 

Can anyone suggest a good set?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 3, 2021)

Maxtrax MKII if you got that kind of guap to spare.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 3, 2021)

What is a traction board?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 3, 2021)

Matt Derrick said:


> What is a traction board?


Here


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Feb 3, 2021)

That was cold-hearted and cruel, Lupo. I love it!


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 11, 2021)

@Matt Derrick basically 2 wheel drive's best friend, totally got me with that link, tho 😂


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 11, 2021)

huh. i didn't know that was a thing that you could buy. makes sense i guess.


----------

